# g scale conrail quality and norfolk southern heritage units



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

does anyone have any information on the conrail and norfolk southern heritage units for g scale or can someone do a custom paint job? any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have a picture ?

Its not like conrail was a heritage kind of RR...............









Kevins going to try to kick my Ass for that one HE HE HE HE


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By conrail2570 on 07 Mar 2011 03:13 PM 
does anyone have any information on the conrail and norfolk southern heritage units for g scale or can someone do a custom paint job? any information would be greatly appreciated

This is a business I have considered for some of my custom paint work. Price is about right. They seem to have good recommendations, too. Shawmut Car Shops [/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There are no Conrail or Norfolk Southern heritage units.. 
not sure what you are referring to? 

Scot


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

As per current models from Aristo Crafts and USAT, there are no such model for Conrail Quality and Norfolk Southern Heritage units because the engine is SD80MAC. Both Aristo Crafts and USAT have not release any SD80MAC yet.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyLou on 07 Mar 2011 10:47 PM 
As per current models from Aristo Crafts and USAT, there are no such model for Conrail Quality and Norfolk Southern Heritage units because the engine is SD80MAC. Both Aristo Crafts and USAT have not release any SD80MAC yet. 






We seem to be talking about both real (prototype) AND model "heritage" units..
as far as I know, neither exist, and have never existed..What exactly are we talking about when we say "heritage" units in relation to CR and NS?
Conrail never did anything close to a heritage unit..
I suppose maybe the Norfolk Southern F-units could be considered "heritage units"..although not in the sense that we usually think of heritage units..
also not sure what the SD80MAC has to do with anything, since only Conrail owned them, and they were never "heritage units"..
some went to NS, but they were also never heritage units with NS..
im just totally confused all around! 

Scot


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Mar 2011 04:17 PM 
Do you have a picture ?

Its not like conrail was a heritage kind of RR...............









Kevins going to try to kick my Ass for that one HE HE HE HE












Yep..you wait till ECLSTS there buddy...LOL

I think this person is referring to that ugly representation Lionel did on one of their models. It looks horrendous to be honest and I hope it never graces a G scale model. I would however like a SD80MAC


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By yutzk on 08 Mar 2011 06:02 AM 




I think this person is referring to that ugly representation Lionel did on one of their models. It looks horrendous to be honest and I hope it never graces a G scale model. I would however like a SD80MAC  






oh! ok..(how would we know that? the original poster could have maybe explained what he was talking about! 

Wow..Lionel NS heritage units..huh..bizzare..
yeah, I agree..pretty ugly:

Virginian

Norfolk & Western

????
(I have no idea what that is supposed to represent)

Pennsylvania
now that one is actually pretty sharp! just because the original PRR scheme looks so good..

Conrail
(insert "barfing" smiley here..ugh, that is hideous)

interesting concept! I didnt know Lionel was doing this..
most are pretty bad, but I do like that PRR one..
Im not sure how well these would fly in Large Scale though..
I think Lionel has a much larger "collector market" than USA trains! 
People buy USA trains locos to run them..im sure there are a lot of people who will buy every Lionel heritage unit they come out, just to keep them in a box..
you dont get that "collector mindset" quite as much in Large Scale..(sometimes, but not nearly as often as you would with Lionel)

Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

ARrrrrrrrGggggggHhhhhhhh!!! My Eyes!! That "pseudo J" (N&W) livery will haunt my nightmares for months! 

I may have to go to the Virginia Museum of Transportation and look at the real 611 as an antidote. Oh well, I was warned. Best not to gaze on the Gorgon (Medusa) unless you are wearing mirror-finished shades. 

Ugh, 
David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, the high hood SD-45's for NS had SOU and NW markings on them. Not sure if that's what you were thinking about:
NS SD-45, ex NW 
NS SD-45, ex SOU

Both Aristo and USA have done Norfolk Southern and Conrail paint schemes, check their websites for pictures and details.


----------



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

there are none as for prototypical units...but lionel has them for o scale...but im looking for g scale


----------



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

do you know when they would release the sd80mac? and those heritage units are actually sd70 "ACE"..i just looked them up


----------



## conrail2570 (Feb 9, 2011)

ok people i understand there are no prototypical conrail or norfolk southern heritage units (in real life), but thats not what im asking information on...and to some if you dont like these units then dont comment please...i happen to like the paint of conrail and norfolk southern heritage units and others like them too...not to mention other companies such as UP and others have uglier units that arent even heritage at all


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Conrail 2570, I think there is some confusion on what you mean by the term "heritage unit". That term means different things depending on the context. 

To some if you say Conrail Heritage Unit.... That could mean something painted up in Reading or PC or LV or any of the roads that made up Conrail. So you could have a Dash-9 painted as Reading and that would be a Conrail heritage unit to some. Likewise it could mean a Conrail unit painted to reflect the heritage of the Reading but not necessarily full Reading paint. Somewhat like what UP did. Even CSX Dark blue is based on the "heritage of C&O/B&O. (I'm not hear to debate the merits of these paint schemes). Others consider heritage units to be older paint schemes, such as solid grey CSX units. (Those were not a favorite). But Conrail and NS, really did not change there paint schemes much over the years. Conrail tweaked it a bit, but it was pretty consistent for it's entire lifetime. 


Likewise with the roads that make up NS, primarily N&W, Sou, but you could also go back to pre-merger days and include NKP, Wabash, VGN, etc. Will NS keep some Conrail units unpainted as Heritage????? It would be reasonably easy to do a Conrail Unit as an NS patch job, with just a little paint and new numbers. 


Those are very common interpretation of heritage units. NS and Conrail chose not to paint any heritage units like that with the the exception of the NS business train units that give a nod to the Southern paint scheme and NS green GP59 #4610 in Southern paint. 


So perhaps you could draw a better response to your question as to what you mean by a heritage unit.

What kind of paint scheme are you looking for? What locomotive would you like to see in that paint scheme. Just try to be a little bit clearer in your question and the friendly folks at MLS will be glad to share their insight. I really don't think anybody is trying to put you down because you like Conrail paint. The dress blue was pretty a pretty decent paint scheme. Hang in there. We'll help you out. 


Tom P


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If im understanding it correctly, I think "conrail2570" is under the misapprehension that because USA trains has made a SD70 in large scale, that thay are also going to make a SD80MAC..and he also seems to think that when they do make the SD80MAC, they will also offer them in the same paintschemes that Lionel did on their "heritage units"..neither is likely to ever be true..

Lionel probably owns the right to their "fictional" heritage schemes..they will probably never be offered in anything except Lionel O-scale.

as for any other questions, I think the topic has been thoroughly covered! 
the answer is simply: "these paintschemes dont exist in Large scale, and they most likely never will, because they were made by Lionel in O scale,
and Lionel is no longer involved in Large Scale..also, USA Trains has nothing to do with Lionel."


Posted By conrail2570 on 10 Mar 2011 06:01 PM
ok people i understand there are no prototypical conrail or norfolk southern heritage units (in real life), but thats not what im asking information on...

Well, what you asking for information on has not been terribly clear..(and it still isnt terribly clear..) which has led to a lot of speculation and "wandering" in this thread.. 
Posted By conrail2570 on 10 Mar 2011 06:01 PM
and to some if you dont like these units then dont comment please..

Sorry..but thats now how it works! 
we are free to comment on anything we like..you dont get to make rules. 


If you could please take one more stab at *exactly* what you are looking for, exactly what your question is, maybe we can answer it..
(although I think its most likely been answered already..) 



Scot


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

On the other hand, it appears we have scared off the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"On the other hand, it appears we have scared off the poster." 

Yes, and I gather that conrail2570 did not have an understanding of tongue-in-cheek humor either. My comments were intended that way, but he seems to have taken them as some kind of personal attack. Don't know what the response would have been if he had seen the model railroad gaffs my old college roommate used to dish out. 

Oh well, 
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im guessing 12 years old..15 tops. 
(not that there is anything wrong with that) 

Scot


----------

